# Help promote the Soap Making Forum - help us grow!!



## Mandy (Nov 17, 2006)

We need your help promoting the Soap Making Forum. Help us out by telling your friends as well as placing a banner on your website, blog, myspace, etc.  *Simply past this code on your site: *




The Soap Making Forum

*The banner will look like this:*






*

Thanks so much for your help!! We really appreciate it!!*


----------



## Cathy8 (Dec 6, 2006)

I put a banner on my myspace


----------



## jade (Jan 31, 2007)

me too!


----------



## anakoi (Feb 2, 2007)

If i had a website or a myspace i'd post one for sure. I'd love to see this site grow.


----------

